# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Awesome Jerk Marinade

## Lorax2

This is the best jerk marinade I have found...It is very thick, almost more of a paste...you can thin it out a little, I use a small amount of oil.
Marinate chicken from a minimum of 4 hours to overnight, fish for 1 to 2 hours.
Cook low and slow on indirect heat

INGREDIENTS :

1/4 to 1/3 cup ground allspice
1/4 to 1/3 cup packed brown sugar
6-8 garlic cloves
4-6 Scotch bonnet peppers
1 tablespoon ground thyme or 2 tablespoons thyme leaves
1-2 bunches scallions (green onions)
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 to 3 tablespoon soy sauce to moisten

METHOD:

Put contents in a food processor or blender and liquefy
Pour sauce in a Jar and keep refrigerated.
The sauce will keep for months if kept refrigerated

ENJOY :-)

----------

